# Homemade cooler replacement parts???



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

So i dont want to spend $500 on a cooler so i buy cheap igloos. The only problem is the latches and hinges only last for a short time. Ive already replaced the "lid leash"(the inside plasic strap that pulls out and allows the lid to fall all the way back) with some chain. 
Do any of yall know a good way to replace the latches, most importantly, and also the hinges? Obviously the hinges can be replaced with a stainless hinge from a hardware store but i havent figured a way to make a homemade latch. And for some reason youtube doesnt have any videos of a homemade latch. Am i the only one that has ran into this problem???? No way! Help me out!! Thanks.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good question. I guess I have always just replaced the hinge with stainless steel hinges and the handles with a piece of schedule 40 PVC and rope and never put much thought into the front latch. 

I am interested as well.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

To me its crazy that someone hasnt made a youtube video on how to fix these problems. All the parts on a igloo cooler are made to break. Ill post a picture of the way i fixed the inner lid leash.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

It's nothing fancy but I bought some cheap chain, washers and drywall hangers from home depot. When I say drywall hanger I'm talking about the plastic piece the expands inside when the screw is driven into it so it doesn't pull out. Here is a pic of how the inside ended up.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks since I have never really thought about the interior chain/catch. That's what usually kills the original hinges anyway. I need to look at my coolers for this. I am assuming you are using stainless for the repair???


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

a thick piece of leather!


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

How about if they just sold replacement parts?

http://www.igloocoolers.com/All-Replacement-Parts

I know I've seen these at Academy....probably all over though.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

leather will work, my dad used it years ago.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I used gorilla duct tape folded over several times (hinges) and it's lasted a while!!!!


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

dsar592 said:


> leather will work, my dad used it years ago.


I used an old nylon I got from a crane operator to worn to use for lifting loads,inch/half wide, the length of cooler several screws to spead the stress points been working fine for a while now


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> It's nothing fancy but I bought some cheap chain, washers and drywall hangers from home depot. When I say drywall hanger I'm talking about the plastic piece the expands inside when the screw is driven into it so it doesn't pull out. Here is a pic of how the inside ended up.


 
Similarly, used some 400# mono and crimped the ends for the loop to stay secure by the screws.

Have also added extra screws to the handles as we have a tendency to overload these buggers and used some RTV sealant for added strength.

Have bought several of the kits over the years and since I have 4 igloos, have managed to use just about every part. Kind of dismayed when they started going to the stainless closures, but they seem to last longer than the plastic. However, you have to keep up on the rust prevention; I use corrosion block every now and again.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

We have used an old piece of fire hose for the hinges. Save the old hinges, and scew them over the strip of hose. You can cut short pieces, but we went the hole length of the lid and added screws all along. I don't see why a piece of cotton jacketed or rubber hose wouldn't work for the latch, if you haven't lost the latch piece; even used a strip for the inside lid strap.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Undead said:


> How about if they just sold replacement parts?
> 
> http://www.igloocoolers.com/All-Replacement-Parts
> 
> I know I've seen these at Academy....probably all over though.


:yes:

http://www.igloocoolers.com/Hinges-Stainless-Steel-Pair

http://www.igloocoolers.com/Latch-Hybrid-Stainless-Plastic


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Plastic pipe hanging strap to keep the lid from opening to far it comes with holes in it already. For the latch I use a pc of 12ga solid copper wire and make a loop that goes over the little nipple


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Go and get some SS locks/fasteners and install. I got something like these.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I save old deck shoe and boot leather. Makes great hinges. For the strap to hold open the lid, I use a big cable tie. No way am I paying what they want for parts. If you had to replace them all, you could buy a new cooler cheaper. As long as it holds ice, I don't care what it looks like.
I've had a great time ( and many comments ) with my leather hinges. Been called everything from a genius to a cheap [email protected]


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I have used these for latches, two spaced out:








Just google "rubber latch stainless" or "rubber hold down stainless"
if u want ss hardware.
I used some nylon tow strap for hinge.
I have some two or three feet of 4" wide left over nylon cargo strap if u want to come get, no charge.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies and ideas. For right now the hinges are holding up fine. I love the 2 pictures. I'm gonna go to the hardware store and see if I can find one of them.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used fire hose in the past. Look into a K2 cooler, they are crazy tough (7 year warranty) and no where near the price of some of the other high end coolers


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

For hinges, I use a 2" piece of Nylon reinforced garden hose, split. For the interior strap, I use a piece of parachute cord with the ends burned to keep from fraying. Just screw right thru it.


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Gorilla Hinges are your answer.*

http://www.gorillahinges.com/Welcome.html


----------



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you can find a piece of fire hose that works best that I have found. For hinges don't know about the latches.


----------

